# 10 Days Ago A 6.2 Magnitude Earthquake Hit Northern California



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

I didn't see that this was posted before, which surprises me. I did do the search both in the search box and viewing the list of threads that were posted. It could have been much worse but it originated off the coast. Lots of items fell off shelves but there were no reported injuries or catastrophic damage. A link inside the article linked here is to a story about 40 earthquakes occurring off the coast of Oregon within 24 hours of magnitudes 3.5 - 5.8.
https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/20/us/california-earthquake/index.html


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 30, 2021)

New Zealand knows all about earthquakes only to well, we aren’t known as the shaky isles for nothing. Parts of the East Coast of the North Island are slowly breaking away, if I live long enough I might end up living in Europe.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

What?  Why didn't the news cover this?  I guess they only cover it if there is catastrophic damage or death.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> New Zealand knows all about earthquakes only to well, we aren’t known as the shaky isles for nothing. Parts of the East Coast of the North Island are slowly breaking away, if I live long enough I might end up living in Europe.


Yes, I remember hearing about the earthquake in Christchurch.  Devastating.  I would imagine they are still rebuilding.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

I heard about it.  They showed security video of stuff falling off shelves in stores.
In fact, a reporter interviewed Madam Heidi Fleiss who said she was taking a nap when it happened.
The reporter asked her if she felt it.
She replied, "My bed doesn't move for less than $500.00."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> What?  Why didn't the news cover this?  I guess they only cover it if there is catastrophic damage or death.


It got minimal coverage on the news. I saw it on World News Tonight but surprisingly didn't see that Good Morning America covered it. Both are on ABC.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 31, 2021)

> > New Zealand knows all about earthquakes only to well, we aren’t known as the shaky isles for nothing. Parts of the East Coast of the North Island are slowly breaking away, if I live long enough I might end up living in Europe.
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember hearing about the earthquake in Christchurch. Devastating. I would imagine they are still rebuilding.


Yes rebuilding is still being done in Christchurch 10years on.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 1, 2022)

6.2 is really not that big.  I was in the 7.2 Landers (California) quake and it was strong but did not even break the foundation of the house. 
Floor rippled a bit though. It is scary for a few secs.  A 7.2 is 10x bigger than a 6.2 and 31.622 times stronger than a 6.2.
Not to brag but 7.2 is pretty awesome.  Heaven save me from the 8's.    Anyway, I live in Texas now. 

What is not funny are countries with poor construction where people lose their lives. Quakes affect certain areas more seriously.


----------

